
Did RobinHood crash because of a leap year bug? - daenz
https://twitter.com/IanFrisch/status/1234606509197230082
======
Smok3dSalmon
Seems kind of likely.
[https://imgur.com/a/2JvNdsy](https://imgur.com/a/2JvNdsy)

~~~
zamadatix
Static image from the Twitter thread that says the same thing quicker
[https://twitter.com/Davis0036/status/1234605727223832576](https://twitter.com/Davis0036/status/1234605727223832576)

~~~
Smok3dSalmon
Yep. The whole thing is hilarious. What a shitshow.

------
1-6
One code hangup probably costed this company everything. I'd hate to be the
CTO right now.

~~~
daenz
I'm surprised that nobody in the company said "Hey, this is a leap year, can
our system handle Feb 29th?"

~~~
Test_patronum
Literally no one has ever said this, ever

~~~
zaphod12
That's untrue. I know a lot of people who have said that exact phrase....on
February 28th.

------
_air
I wouldn’t jump to conclusions right away, this might be a bug in their web
app rather than all clients.

------
ekampf1
can anyone explain this? why are those 503s related to leap?

~~~
daenz
The date in the request url is "2020-03-03"

------
moiz41510
Yup checkout tweet in update.

[https://www.interestingsoup.com/robinhood-app-
down/](https://www.interestingsoup.com/robinhood-app-down/)

